

The Tech Worker Shortage Doesn't Really Exist - ck2
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-11-24/the-tech-worker-shortage-doesnt-really-exist

======
PhantomGremlin
FYI, active discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8656028](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8656028)

This post used the "canonical" URL, but lost out to a later post with slightly
different URL.

